# cooling problems



## bobthefish (May 29, 2005)

hello,

i have only recently started getting this problem, what it is is that my internal pc temperature has shot up from its normal 30c (roughly) up to 49-50c and my CPU temp has shot up from 45c (once again roughly) to 60c on idle i dont know what it is, i have two fans blowing in and the PSU fan as an exaust, one of the fans blowing in is below the PSU and i thought this might be it so i put a duct from the PSU pointing away from the intake fan below and still no result, i have checked all my fans including CPU and they are all functioning properly 3000rpm plus.

If anyone could help me out here it would be much appreciated, my temperature alarm keeps sounding whenever i play battlefield 2 and other CPU and graphics intensive games, my system specs are below:

AMD sempron 2600+
512 DDR 333mhz
ATI radeon 9550pro 256Mb DDR (with fan)
SB audigy 2 ZX
DVD-ROM
DVD rewriter
seagate 80Gb SATA150
diamond plus 9 60Gb IDE133

Hope to hear from you soon
regards
Daniel


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you have any way of monitoring the fan speeds from within Windows? If they are running slowly then that's one cause. Another would be dust caked on the fan fins and the heatsink. That works as an insulator holding in heat and preventing the fan from dissipating it properly.

What is the temperature of the room the computer is in?


----------



## bobthefish (May 29, 2005)

hello again.

Yes I do have a monitoring software its call AsusProbe 2 all my fan speeds are around 3000 - 4000RPM and i opened up my computer a couple of days ago and cleaned the fans, heatsink and the grates over the fans, but still there is no difference in temperature, I am just looking at my history graph on AsusProbe 2 now and it shows back to a week ago, (just after formatted HDD) and which point was still showing high temperatures but only 55 on idle, but still quite high compared to when I first got the machine about 3 months ago.

Could the humidity of the surrounding have any effect on the temperature, but yet I still cannot work it out as my house temperature is normally around 16~18c.

regards,
Daniel


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Is the fan below the power supply on the chassis or is it a part of the power supply itself ? If your power supply only has 1 fan (exhaust) it's not going to help much with drawing the hot air out of the box ( it should cool the PS fine) . 

Intake fans are usually located in the front of the box and the exhaust fans are on the back so there is a uniform flow of fresh air ; in on the front, out in the back. If you have one fan in the back blowing in and another fan in the front also blowing in, they're going work against each other. Try to get a fan on the rear of the chassis to blow out. Also remember, hot air rises :grin:


----------



## bobthefish (May 29, 2005)

right ok, thank you, i realise hot air rises but i thought with the bk of the computer right against the wall the hot air would hit the wall and spread in all directions hence the reason why i put a duct over it leading the hot air up and away. thank you for your suggestion either way... i will change the fan direction in the morning and let you no how it goes...

thank you
regards.
Daniel


----------



## bobthefish (May 29, 2005)

i have cleaned all my fans n heatsinks and changed the direction of the fan on the back to blowing out and yet the temperature is now 64c on idle on the processor and 51c on the case temp... what else could be causing this... i used that air in a can stuff to blast the dust outtta teh cpu heatsink and everwhere else and its just getting worse.... i cant figure it out... i moved my comp so it not against any walls or anything. someone please help me out here?

thank you
daniel


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried running it without the side cover installed and with a small fan blowing on it?


----------



## bobthefish (May 29, 2005)

no, but i wil try, 

thanks
daniel


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ebackhus said:


> Have you tried running it without the side cover installed and with a small fan blowing on it?



anytime you think a PC is overheating, this should be the absolute first thing you try.

if you have one that's overheating and shutting off, and the fan cures it, then it's a choked case, needs more airflow.

if you have one that absolutely runs too hot for your liking, you can try this same test and it will tell you if you have a airflow problem, or if it's more likely some bad contact at the cpu die.

but, this test is simple, easy, and always narrows it down in some way or another.

(i've even gone so far as to make a paper fan and wave it by hand, because i didn't have an electric fan at that location. for the record, a hand powered fan will still usually bring in some result or another.)


----------



## bobthefish (May 29, 2005)

hello again,

I have tried your suggestion with the fan and its made 1c differences on CPU and 2c on the case temperature, i jave just finished reseating the CPU and and replaced the heatsink with a standard sempron 2800+ heatsink n fan (mine is a 2600+) and still no difference. only one other thing i can think of and i hope it isnt this and that is that the CPU is on its way out, I hope not as i only bought it 4 or 5 months ago, my computer is freezing every now and again aswell, i am going to run a BurnIn test tonight and see if that coughs up any problems, how long do warrenties on AMD semprons last for and how would i go about getting it replaced if it does turn out to be faulty?

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## bobthefish (May 29, 2005)

hello,

Thank you for all your help, earlier today i went through another clean up operation on my computer and once again cleaned everything and reseated all components, and now my case temperature is down to 34c and the CPU is down to 50c

thank you for all your help
much appreciated
regards
Daniel


----------

